# Sony VBD-MA1 Blu-Ray Burner



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Just got a standalone bluray burner. This unit was intriguing because it could burn direct from our Sony HD camcorder or be an external drive for a computer.

It is ridiculously easy to use. I powered it, loaded a disc, connected the USB cable to the camcorder, turned it on, and pressed the burn button (on the camcorder). 

It did a whole backup of everything on the camera. Took about an hour total to do four hours of 1080i video plus some stills.

You can also pick and choose videos to burn, but I have not tried that yet. Nor have I tried using it as a computer drive.

The disc played in my Panasonic bluray player with no problems. Media used was Verbatim 6x BD-R.

Overall I'm pretty happy with it. We'll see how the other features work later this week.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Anthony.
That sounds like a great addition. I really am going to look into procuring one. Congrats on your new acquisition.
Cheers,
J


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I could only find them in stock on Adorama. Sony's US website says discontinued, but they are available on the Canadian website. Not sure what is going on. It may be an obsolete product, but if so, they haven't replaced it with anything yet.

It's a great product and well reviewed (and only out for a year or so). Don't know why they'd pull the plug so fast.

Maybe it was just too popular and they just sold out quick. I was happy that Adorama had them and I jumped on it.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Here's a pic of the setup.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

That's pretty cool. So it plays back hi def blu ray after burning? I may have to check into getting this.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

No playback, just burning. I believe it can be used as a player when attached to a PC or laptop.

But no video outputs at all. I'll comment on the computer use tomorrow.


----------

